# Spool tamers



## Daniel Alves (18/2/16)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right place but thought id share what i found and if anyone else is looking for them locally.
http://www.bjoberholzer.co.za/spool-tamer-121507.html
R9.88

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 5


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

Awesome man! Thanks!


----------



## Lushen (18/2/16)

Awesome, I need a few of these


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

This thread is awesome thank you!


----------



## kimbo (19/2/16)

hahahah this shop will not know what hit them once the vapers invade

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

awesome thanks bro


----------



## BubiSparks (19/2/16)

Oops! Sent my driver over there today and bought their last five... Sorry guys

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

BubiSparks said:


> Oops! Sent my driver over there today and bought their last five... Sorry guys


Thanks I guess, saves me from wasting my time on a run to town tomorrow.


----------



## BubiSparks (19/2/16)

BJ Oberholzer are official agents for Beadalon, so I imagine they will have stock again soon.... Feel a bit guilty now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (4/3/16)

Just know that only orders from R250 and up will be sent by courier people. I ordered 5 of these and they phoned me and told me that. I cancelled. Unless people up here want to do a group buy, I'm not going to waste my time.


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

The link does not show a pic of the Spool Tamer seperately. A thick elastic band works just as well. Don't mean to be a spoiler....


----------



## Lushen (4/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Just know that only orders from R250 and up will be sent by courier people. I ordered 5 of these and they phoned me and told me that. I cancelled. Unless people up here want to do a group buy, I'm not going to waste my time.


 
I ordered a few for R80, but the shipping costs R200  so I cancelled.

It would be great if a vendor could pick up a few and use reasonable shipping costs. Then I have an excuse to buy more stuff from the vendor as well


----------



## Mr_Puffs (17/3/17)

Any of you guys maybe in Pretoria and have one or two of those spool tamers for me?


----------



## Deckie (17/3/17)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/spool-tamer?variant=21153418115

There you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (17/3/17)

Deckie said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/spool-tamer?variant=21153418115
> 
> There you go.


Thanks @Deckie.  You sir are a champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

